
These Tech Companies Will Need More Women on Their Boards - tareqak
https://www.wired.com/story/these-tech-companies-will-need-more-women-on-boards/
======
tareqak
Bill text:
[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB826)

